# Gerald Swindle Made Me Cry!!!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I have never cried during a movie. Ever!

But during the Day 2 weigh-in at this years Classic, Swindle made it happen. He (with permission) took a young man out on the water during the classic competition who had been ravaged with a battle with cancer. During the weigh-in the young man said something like "It was awesome", or words to the effect. The announcer held the microphone up to Gerald, and he couldn't talk because he was so chocked up. When Swindle composed himself, he thanked the folks who allowed him to take the young man with him during the competition. Then he said it was better than winning the classic.

What he did was: awesome, compassionate, caring, wonderful, and spiritual. He uplifted the spirits of a very ill young man. That is what fishin' is all about! That is what life is all about! Gerald Swindle makes the world a better place!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rent "Marley and Me"....Great job by Swindle. That has to help the boy at least for a little while.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

that was a great moment, shows you why he is so popular. im just glad espn aired it, i saw it live and espn cuts the footage down so much, i was worried it wouldnt make it to air.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was at a loss for words. It was easily one of the greatest things i've ever seen.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure if everyone knows this or not........... but, Swindle's brother died of cancer a few years ago. Knowing this....... that probably when Gerald looked at this poor guy, he was really seeing a bit of his brother too, Geez........ yep, choked me up a bit to! BASS had a link to this guys wife's website, he was a 205lb firefighter until he got cancer... now he is pretty skinny, and looks pretty bad. Pretty sad, wife, 2 little girls. They were supposed to go on a family vacation to Disney world after the Classic, and had to cancel, due to him taking a turn for the worse.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

He did a great thing and it's a story that I'm glad was told. 
Even the smallest thing can benefit a child or someone who is ill, if you ever have a chance, take someone less fortunate out and watch their face...it'll change you!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I almost shed a tear when I was watching it also, I looked over at the old lady and she was crying. Hopefully the people who made it happen felt great because what they did was absolutely a young mans dream and a complete act of awesome! This is what life's about!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Both my wife and I cried too. If you've lost anyone to that cursed affliction, it will always burn deep. Kudos to the G-Man.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't know how anyone could've watched that moment and not atleast had a giant lump in their throats and watery eyes. It was one of the most special things I've seen on tv in a long time. Swindle is a class act bar none,the Elite Series is fortunate to have someone like him representing it. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got to meet the G-man this year and I can tell you he is one of the nicest and funniest people in competitive fishing. It really warms your heart to see something like that, it makes you realize sometimes how fortunate we all are.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

G-Man rocks!!! that was an aww inspiring moment. i was cryin like a baby for that young firefighter. he quite possibly has the best friends in the world, they all chipped in to make his dream come true to be at the classic. what BASS did for him was equally amazing!!! KUDOS to all who helped out!!!
swindel is now my fav of all time!!!!!!!
got chocked up typing this thinkin bout the scene on the weight in stage that day


----------

